# Is time going by faster?



## dreamtime (Nov 15, 2021)

I have seen this topic in relation to upcoming earth changes, the biblical end times, etc.

The basic idea is that during the last 20 years or so, time has objectively sped up.

Before coming across others with this view, I had already suspected my experience is mostly due to age, chronic stress, slowed down metabolism, etc.

And this is obviously indeed the case - with increased age, life tends to become more repetitive and less exciting.

But it seems there's another quality to this experience of time shortening - some people think that time is also objectively speeding up. In other words, when 20 years ago it took you 5 minutes for a certain task like emptying the dishwasher, nowadays it takes 10 or 15 minutes. Many people report that what they could do on a single day decades ago, now isn't possible to do in one.

Dolores Cannon talks about this as well.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


​This vision of earth cell division of course makes a lot of sense in the concave earth context.

Time speeding up generally seems to be related to a change in the electromagnetic quality of the realm, since I highly suspect that time is electro-magnetical in nature and created by the sun, as part of this material illusion. Humans are synced to this ether-field, and it's almost impossible for us to objectively measure things like time, since our experience is so closely dependent on the field. Outside of the physical plane of existence, time in the way we know it doesn't exist. It seems physical time is a consciously installed distortion of life-energy to create a special experience where soul development speeds up.

Nevertheless, it's conceptually possible to separate two basic ideas of time:


Subjective time related to metabolic, electric activity in the bodies' cells. This is largely controlled by the biology of the person. Children experience time as most intense, every new moment seems to last an eternity. As we grow older in a mechanical society, life slowly becomes more dull and repetitive.
Objective time outside of our bodies related to the electric activity of the realm. This is what I think is changing as well.

In the Bible it says that in the "end times" the days will be shortened.

_“If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened."_
-* Matthew 24:22*​
 It also says the light of the sun will be sevenfold, which could indicate a plasma-event of sorts.

_"Moreover, the light of the moon will be as the light of the sun, and the light of the sun will be sevenfold, as the light of seven days, in the day when the LORD binds up the brokenness of his people, and heals the wounds inflicted by his blow."_
- *Isaiah 30:26*​Since we live in a closed system, we would need an outside reference to understand how time objectively changes. How could we measure an increase in the speed of time if a second is only a fixed part of what we call a day? Even radioactive decay is largely dependent on sun-activity, even according to mainstream-science.

This topic also reminds me of life 100 or 150 years ago. What I have seen about that time indicates that time went on significantly slower, and a single day was way more intense. To me it seems how humans back then perceived a single day was fundamentally different to what we call a day nowadays.


----------



## Sasyexa (Nov 15, 2021)

I remember thinking about this topic for quite a long time. The mainstream explanation is approximately as you describe:


dreamtime said:


> Children experience time as most intense, every new moment seems to last an eternity. As we grow older in a mechanical society, life slowly becomes more dull and repetitive.


"The first year of your life was 100% of your life, the second year was 50%, the third one was 1/3th etc. The perception changes accordingly"

However, what if time really does speed up? A few possible clues:

Biological rhythms during residence in polar regions - PubMed​


> At Arctic and Antarctic latitudes, personnel are deprived of natural sunlight in winter and have continuous daylight in summer: light of sufficient intensity and suitable spectral composition is the main factor that maintains the 24-h period of human circadian rhythms. Thus, the status of the circadian system is of interest. Moreover, the relatively controlled artificial light conditions in winter are conducive to experimentation with different types of light treatment. The hormone melatonin and/or its metabolite 6-sulfatoxymelatonin (aMT6s) provide probably the best index of circadian (and seasonal) timing. A frequent observation has been a delay of the circadian system in winter. A skeleton photoperiod (2 × 1-h, bright white light, morning and evening) can restore summer timing. A single 1-h pulse of light in the morning may be sufficient. *A few people desynchronize from the 24-h day (free-run) and show their intrinsic circadian period, usually >24 h.*



Bunker experiment - Wikipedia​


> The main conclusion of the experiment was that humans have an intrinsic clock with a period greater than 24 hours​



There are also people who sleep once per two days, apparently, it saves time.

I'm interested in what was the average life expectancy in the past. If it was really how they say (~40 years), but also if the people of the past were very healthy and infant mortality was low, then maybe its related to this topic? As in, their 40 years could be equivalent to our 80 years.


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 16, 2021)

Your comment about radioactive decay was an interesting observation. Kinda makes you wonder about the accuracy of dating methods used by archaeologists.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 16, 2021)

Life expectancy for the aristocracy in Britain in the 1600s was 70+ years old. However, human lifespan potential has not changed since the Flood changed lifespans from 100s (if we are to believe the biblical account) of years to 100.

As for _with increased age, life tends to become more repetitive and less exciting_, that depends on the individual, clearly. Even Presidents and Evil Globalists are still chugging along well past 80.


----------



## JohnNada (Nov 16, 2021)

I definitely know the feeling that time is going by faster, and it seems that it happens more as I age. However, my age may have nothing to do with it, but could certainly appear so to me from my selfish point of view as they are MY direct observations. Anyway, this theory raises one question for me. I have an analog watch that I wear daily, as well as several others that were passed down by family. An analog watch’s time, while based off the length of a second, minute, hour and day at the time the watch was made, is set based off the size of the gears installed in the driving mechanisms of the watch. All of my watches keep the same time, and that time tends to line up with current digital and analog clocks. These watches range from 10 to a little over a 100 years old.  If time itself were speeding up, would not these watches hands begin to lag behind the days? I apologize in advance if I’ve missed this being addressed as I have only been able to read the OP, but have not had the time to watch the video(no pun intended).


----------



## Safranek (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I have seen this topic in relation to upcoming earth changes, the biblical end times, etc.



It brings to mind what Brian Austin Lambert said regarding how we can tell that the 'Plasma Event' he was referring to as great resets are foreshadowed by time (the motion of the sun) speeding up prior to the event.

Brian Austin Lambert - Electromagnetic Changeover Theory


----------



## Lightseeker (Nov 16, 2021)

I remember that when I was a kid days felt longer. There were more things that I could get done. Wake up at 5:30, school from 07:00 to 13:00, and then an entire afternoon and evening and night.
Nowadays I wake up at 6 for work, finish at 15, and at 8 pm the day almost seems like it is over.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2021)

JohnNada said:


> I definitely know the feeling that time is going by faster, and it seems that it happens more as I age. However, my age may have nothing to do with it, but could certainly appear so to me from my selfish point of view as they are MY direct observations. Anyway, this theory raises one question for me. I have an analog watch that I wear daily, as well as several others that were passed down by family. An analog watch’s time, while based off the length of a second, minute, hour and day at the time the watch was made, is set based off the size of the gears installed in the driving mechanisms of the watch. All of my watches keep the same time, and that time tends to line up with current digital and analog clocks. These watches range from 10 to a little over a 100 years old. If time itself were speeding up, would not these watches hands begin to lag behind the days? I apologize in advance if I’ve missed this being addressed as I have only been able to read the OP, but have not had the time to watch the video(no pun intended).



I wonder whether the phenomenon is simply about how humans are affected by energetical/electrical changes in the environment, not about a change in time itself. If there's something to it beyond physical or biological aspects.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 16, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> I'm interested in what was the average life expectancy in the past. If it was really how they say (~40 years), but also if the people of the past were very healthy and infant mortality was low, then maybe its related to this topic? As in, their 40 years could be equivalent to our 80 years.


I have an outlandish idea which I related in another thread and don't know if it fits here.

What do you think about the possibility, or impossibility I should say, that humans could live longer lives in an arctic environment due to the fact that "one day of the Gods equals a year of men"? Different metabolism or something like that?
If humans in ancient time lived near the Pole when climate was more favourable, they should have been conditioned by the alternation of light and darkness over long periods of time. 3 months of day, 3 of night and 6 of twilight should change your metabolism in some way, given an optimal climate. Or not?


----------



## Fexus (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Time speeding up generally seems to be related to a change in the electromagnetic quality of the realm, since I highly suspect that time is electro-magnetical in nature and created by the sun, as part of this material illusion. Humans are synced to this ether-field, and it's almost impossible for us to objectively measure things like time, since our experience is so closely dependent on the field. Outside of the physical plane of existence, time in the way we know it doesn't exist. It seems physical time is a consciously installed distortion of life-energy to create a special experience where soul development speeds up.


I always thought of time as an unnecessary cog that we humans try to put into a machine that already works perfectly well. Conventionally, time "exists" for us because spacial 3D properties exist. Time is a measure that compares the motion of two things. If things really do move faster, it would imply a "shift" in the foundation of the universe. This shift should also be visible in the physical around us. I'm not 100% sure on this but such a shift should also change the value of the golden ratio.

Since I reject the notion of time as a fundamental force, I propose the following:
It's no secret that we are being bombarded with countless EM waves all the time and it is also no secret that some of them (if not all given lengthy exposure) are damaging to the body and brain. It could very well be that our mental capacities are being severely limited by this type of assault. This would roughly coincide with your electromagnetic changes theory. It is probably not only EM but also the things we consume. I mean, water has a memory and reacts to consciousness. We may filter that water all the time but the "Zeitgeist" of society is contained within the memory of that water. I would say the current Zeitgeist is more on the miserable side of things. This creates a cycle of misery where we constantly consume "traumatized water". Whether the water comes from your tap or is contained within the food you eat doesn't matter. All of this is contributing to bad mental and physical health and might very well be a cause for this collective time speed-up phenomenon.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I have seen this topic in relation to upcoming earth changes, the biblical end times, etc.
> 
> The basic idea is that during the last 20 years or so, time has objectively sped up.
> 
> ...



“If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened."
- Matthew 24:22

I had always thought this meant that God would cut short the ammount of days... As in instead of letting the elites kills us all over a hundred years he will return at say 20 years, cutting short the days. 

But interesting none the less. 

I feel the days have sped up too 

I work then home and it's dark and I go to bed. Very depressing especially in winter


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 16, 2021)

Fexus said:


> I always thought of time as an unnecessary cog that we humans try to put into a machine that already works perfectly well. Conventionally, time "exists" for us because spacial 3D properties exist. Time is a measure that compares the motion of two things. If things really do move faster, it would imply a "shift" in the foundation of the universe. This shift should also be visible in the physical around us. I'm not 100% sure on this but such a shift should also change the value of the golden ratio.
> 
> Since I reject the notion of time as a fundamental force, I propose the following:
> It's no secret that we are being bombarded with countless EM waves all the time and it is also no secret that some of them (if not all given lengthy exposure) are damaging to the body and brain. It could very well be that our mental capacities are being severely limited by this type of assault. This would roughly coincide with your electromagnetic changes theory. It is probably not only EM but also the things we consume. I mean, water has a memory and reacts to consciousness. We may filter that water all the time but the "Zeitgeist" of society is contained within the memory of that water. I would say the current Zeitgeist is more on the miserable side of things. This creates a cycle of misery where we constantly consume "traumatized water". Whether the water comes from your tap or is contained within the food you eat doesn't matter. All of this is contributing to bad mental and physical health and might very well be a cause for this collective time speed-up phenomenon.


The cure is emoto. https://m.youtube.com/results?sp=mAEA&search_query=emoto+water+documentary Put labels on your water with positive words. Maybe a prayer of thanks.


----------



## Fexus (Nov 16, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> The cure is emoto. https://m.youtube.com/results?sp=mAEA&search_query=emoto+water+documentary Put labels on your water with positive words. Maybe a prayer of thanks.


Yes! Water structurizers also!

Interestingly, to this day, there exists a tradition in India where people would leave water standing still in a container over night and then use it the next day. I'm convinced that it has something to do with this.


----------



## Sasyexa (Nov 16, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I have an outlandish idea which I related in another thread and don't know if it fits here.
> 
> What do you think about the possibility, or impossibility I should say, that humans could live longer lives in an arctic environment due to the fact that "one day of the Gods equals a year of men"? Different metabolism or something like that?
> If humans in ancient time lived near the Pole when climate was more favourable, they should have been conditioned by the alternation of light and darkness over long periods of time. 3 months of day, 3 of night and 6 of twilight should change your metabolism in some way, given an optimal climate. Or not?


I don't know, but there is a correlation between cold and exceptional health (i.e. look into Wim Hof).


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> I don't know, but there is a correlation between cold and exceptional health (i.e. look into Wim Hof).



That's only if you consciously practice cold adaption, so that the body upregulates certain hormetic processes. Generally the longest-living cultures live in warmer and sunnier climates.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 16, 2021)

> Is time going by faster?



No.


----------



## Sasyexa (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Generally the longest-living cultures live in warmer and sunnier climates.


The Nordic countries seem to do fine in this department, while also being quite good in strength sports. Maybe it's the availability of PEDs, but maybe it's also related to the practice of cold exposure to increase recovery.



dreamtime said:


> That's only if you consciously practice cold adaption


Maybe that's the key to the time question? Shift in consciousness coincides with shift in time? 
It's observable on a small scale, when you focus on moving objects, they start to slow down, even if you don't follow them with your eyes. When you break the concentration they start to move much faster. I think modern swordsmen also reported this when talking about their reaction times.


----------



## Akanah (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I have seen this topic in relation to upcoming earth changes, the biblical end times, etc.
> 
> The basic idea is that during the last 20 years or so, time has objectively sped up.
> 
> ...


Dreamtime, you know what I believe in. In this forum I have already written to another user that I think the earth will soon divide in two because it has a female-and a male-embryonic half. 
But by the way, the male half also grows faster than the female half and this could represent a time anomaly.
And I also have asked myself if the dividing of earth could have something to do with the worldwide lockdowns.


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 16, 2021)

I believe time is really getting faster, it's fits into the categories of things I just instinctively seem to know on some level. There are many references to it as mentioned above, I have also heard it referred to as the 'Quickening' (not just from Highlander!).

 On the explanation of time being a smaller fraction of your total life as you get older, this explains some quickening but also contradicts what we actually experience. For example, from age 5 to age 10 is 100% of your life prior to 5 but only 50% of your life at age 10. So the time between age 10 and 15 should pass twice as fast as 5 to 10, all good so far. From age 30 to 40 should feel about the same time as 15 to 20, i.e. a quarter of the total. But, this means that the fastest acceleration of time occurs when you are young and becomes less pronounced as you get older. That is, 5 years passes twice as quick as the previous 5 when you are 10 but at age 50 the same 5 year comparison would be 1/9th to 1/10th, not that much faster. In other words the acceleration of our perception of time would decrease, not increase, even though time would overall seem to move faster as we get older it would only get a little faster. My experience is that the acceleration is speeding up too, the last 5 years to me were significantly faster than the previous 5, not just a little bit. I hope this makes sense, I had trouble articulating this thought!

Also, as mentioned above, I just can't do as much in a day anymore. Simple, quick little activities definately take longer, I barely have time for the basics anymore never mind anything else like hobbies! In fact this is the first time I've been on the SH website in a while, just haven't had the time. I've made 3 posts and most of my day seems to have passed, although this isn't a bad thing as I am at work  - better go and do some of things they pay me for now.....


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 16, 2021)

This thread is all speculations, feelings etc all arising within our unique perspective we call life. Were time, a wholly artificial man made concept made to appear real by devices and the mathematics they rely on, capable of speeding up or slowing down then we as beings spellbound by the illusion of time would see miles getting shorter in length for example. We would cover the same distance in less time than we did at an arbitrary point in our lives to date and as John Nada points out our time dependant devices made donkeys years ago would be out of phase with such devices made in 2021-2001 for example and they don't. I was given a digital travel clock in 1987 and it keeps time in perfect sync with whatever computer server he clock on this machine syncs with.

So once again no time does not change. Our perceptions on the other hand are constantly changing from birth till death.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> and as John Nada points out our time dependant devices made donkeys years ago would be out of phase with such devices made in 2021-2001 for example and they don't



I don't know a lot about mechanics, but could there be a way those devices depend on a variable like the ether/sun activity?

_Pay attention to surrounding electrical appliances because time indicated on timepieces may become incorrect if they are affected by magnetism._​​*Source*: https://www.jcwa.or.jp/en/time/qa/qa10.html
​_A mechanical watch affected by magnetism remains magnetized even after removing it from the magnetic source. This may cause a gain or loss of time and influence its accuracy. So we recommend that you have it demagnetized in order to improve accuracy._​​*Source*: How does magnetism affect a watch? | FAQs | Customer Service | Seiko Watch Corporation

_The intention of the present paper is to point out a defect in the construction of time-pieces of every description in which balances are used, and at the same time a source of error in their performance, which has been hitherto little, if at all, suspected, but which, where it occurs, completely defeats all the ends intended to be answered by the application of the above-mentioned ingenious contrivances; and that it does occur very frequently will be made sufficiently obvious by a simple detail of facts supported by actual experiments._​
*Source*: Effect of Magnetism on Time-Pieces, paper from August 7, 1869


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> _A mechanical watch affected by magnetism remains magnetized even after removing it from the magnetic source. This may cause a gain or loss of time and influence its accuracy. So we recommend that you have it demagnetized in order to improve accuracy._


Apparently the earth in all its variety has a magnetic field ergo everything is magnetised to some degree or other. Seems blindingly obvious.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> Also, as mentioned above, I just can't do as much in a day anymore. Simple, quick little activities definately take longer, I barely have time for the basics anymore never mind anything else like hobbies!



My personal experience was that the biggest noticable change in time perception happened somewhere between 2012 and 2015. Of course this could be only me and entirely subjective.


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> My personal experience was that the biggest noticable change in time perception happened somewhere between 2012 and 2015. Of course this could be only me and entirely subjective.


For me it really started to pick up from late 2011 onward - something definitely happened around this time that affected our reality. In particular I recall the riots in London in August 2011, many otherwise ordinary people going crazy, all at the same time, not only in London but in other major UK cities too. This was when our government ordered water cannons to deal with future riots/protests, planning ahead for Covid protests no doubt! This time period felt like the end of a cycle (Nov 2011 felt like it to me) after which a new cycle began, the one we're in now where time seems to move so much quicker.

It was also around this time that people seemed to change into the type of person who accepts everything they're told by official sources - before this people used to question a lot more in my experience. Almost as though a lot of real people were replaced by npcs. Before 2012 I used to have some great discussions with other scientists I worked with about various topics, from the global warming scam (most agreed back then) to the flu vaccines (we discussed the Cochrane collaboration and how the flu shot was pretty worthless and just a money maker for the pharma industry). When we had the swine flu thing in 2009 nobody fell for it, every scientist I knew thought it was just scaremongering as usual. Today the same people won't question global warming, vaccines or Covid and they're all wearing masks even though they know they are useless, they've fallen so far so fast!


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 16, 2021)

If time (an illusion) exists all at once---the past, present, and future---and is ever changing, then our perception of it may change with age & experience & wisdom. This theory makes a lot of sense for me, but why our perception changes I don't know.
Perhaps as we grow older our vibration rate speeds up.
This gets into the holographic universe theory, which says we are just beings of light, a frequency.
Yes, 2012 was a big year for me waking up further.


----------



## Referent (Nov 16, 2021)

The expression "time flies when you're having fun" might fit for broad definitions of "fun" that include being entertained, tuned into web updates, the news, shopping, streaming, business, or other activities whose amplification (speed-up, or intensity or complexity increase) may be facilitated by digitization.

In the "attention economy" of present, there are arguably (if not certainly) more things (including media and ideas) within reach competing for our attention today than in the past.

Time spent while "distracted" by "fun" might slip away nearly without notice.

Not that it's all fruitless games.  The attention-paying mode might itself pay dividends if spent properly.

For good measure, the etymonline entry for "fun" is as follows:



> fun (n.)
> "diversion, amusement, mirthful sport," 1727, earlier "a cheat, trick" (c. 1700), from verb fun (1680s) "to cheat, hoax," which is of uncertain origin, probably a variant of Middle English fonnen "befool" (c. 1400; see fond). Scantly recorded in 18c. and stigmatized by Johnson as "a low cant word." Older senses are preserved in phrase to make fun of (1737) and funny money "counterfeit bills" (1938, though this use of the word may be more for the sake of the rhyme). See also funny. Fun and games "mirthful carryings-on" is from 1906.



The question remains, whether time itself is getting faster.  I tend to agree that time does not exist ("is simultaneous") and is just a reference system we use, which I think is the thing we are talking about though.

One could posit that time-rate experienced depends on one's environment (to be almost meaninglessly general).  IMO, it would be hard to find an environment (anywhere) like the 1990s much less the 1890s to "go back" into, but if one did, I would not be surprised if time were experienced more as in those times if there long enough to let the worries and stupidity of the true present be forgotten.

Did people talk or write about time seeming to speed up, synced with other communication innovations (telegraph, telephone, radio, television)?

I wonder if the big speed up in time came with web speeds and especially "smart" phones.

If one tried to read or study at a library today, one might get as much done as they would have 15 or 20 years ago, and time might be experienced the same, only if the distractions could be kept at bay.

Epictetus (modernized by Lebell in The Art of Living, 1994) reminds us as follows (emphasis mine):


> - "*Keep your attention focused* entirely on what is truly your own concern"
> - "There is a time and place for diversion an amusement, but you should never allow them to override your true purposes....Keep your attention direct at the ship.  *Getting distracted by trifles can be the easiest thing in the world.*"
> - "Most of what passes for legitimate entertainment is inferior or foolish and only caters to or exploits people's weaknesses....Your life is too short and you have important things to do....*Be discriminating about what images and ideas your permit in your mind.*  If you yourself don't choose what thoughts and images you expose yourself too, someone else will, and their motives may not be the highest."


----------



## Myrrinda (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you for briging this up. It's getting worse (or to be more neutral: I notice it more) "by the minute". The last few years went by so fast, so much happened for me and if I think about things (for example my Dad, Grandma and uncles who died, having to go to the hospital, getting a new job...) it's totally paradox: it feels like yesterday, but also as if it has already been a long time ago. 

One of the main things I got from my near death experience was "everything happens at the same time" (+ everything in the universe is perfect), maybe we are moving to a point where we can actually feel it and have that understaning in our waking consciousness permanently. The moments of realizing this are seldomly experienced, like for example in life threatening situations or with psychedelics, but it could all come down to feeling it permanently?


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> For me it really started to pick up from late 2011 onward - something definitely happened around this time that affected our reality. In particular I recall the riots in London in August 2011, many otherwise ordinary people going crazy, all at the same time, not only in London but in other major UK cities too. This was when our government ordered water cannons to deal with future riots/protests, planning ahead for Covid protests no doubt! This time period felt like the end of a cycle (Nov 2011 felt like it to me) after which a new cycle began, the one we're in now where time seems to move so much quicker.



This is a good point. I had thought about the Occupy-Movement in this context as well. It was the last true bottom-up movement I can recall, and it was powerfully suppressed and diverted. Maybe when the energy of that movement fizzled out, it did something to the collective psyche? We also got smartphones shortly after, and the toxic social media giants became very powerful.

Bascially it feels like ever since 2011, everyone of us is fighting alone, as before there was at least a slight sense of connection left between people.

Some have used the historic term Biedermeier to describe the current atmosphere in society:

The Biedermeier period was an era in Central Europe between 1815 and 1848 during which the middle class grew in number and the arts appealed to common sensibilities. It began with the Congress of Vienna at the end of the Napoleonic Wars in 1815 and ended with the onset of the Revolutions of 1848. Although the term itself derives from a literary reference from the period, it is used mostly to denote the artistic styles that flourished in the fields of literature, music, the visual arts and interior design. It has influenced later styles, especially those originating in Vienna.​​Due to the strict control of publication and official censorship, Biedermeier writers primarily concerned themselves with non-political subjects, like historical fiction and country life. Political discussion was usually confined to the home, in the presence of close friends.​​Interesting that it happened after the Congres of Vienna re-structured Europe.

Biedermeier basically means that people withdraw into private life, because you aren't allowed to talk freely without consequences, and there's a sense of resignation. When structures change on the outside, people withdraw into private life, as opposing the development isn't possible due to a lack of organization between individuals.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 16, 2021)

Interesting article about acceleration' ism.

Accelerationism and New World Order – Coronacircus

I think time 'feels' faster when the heat is turned up, like water in a pressure cooker, still the same water but with heat applied it gains pressure, I think if pressure is applied to the psyche then it just feels faster.


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 16, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> Thank you for briging this up. It's getting worse (or to be more neutral: I notice it more) "by the minute". The last few years went by so fast, so much happened for me and if I think about things (for example my Dad, Grandma and uncles who died, having to go to the hospital, getting a new job...) it's totally paradox: it feels like yesterday, but also as if it has already been a long time ago.
> 
> One of the main things I got from my near death experience was "everything happens at the same time" (+ everything in the universe is perfect), maybe we are moving to a point where we can actually feel it and have that understaning in our waking consciousness permanently. The moments of realizing this are seldomly experienced, like for example in life threatening situations or with psychedelics, but it could all come down to feeling it permanently?



I know just what you mean about the last few years, in some ways feels like yesterday but also feels like a long time ago simultaneously. Very confusing feeling that I have noticed, especially since Covid started.

I have never had an NDE but funnily enough, especially over the last year or two, I have become increasingly aware that everything happens at the same time. I was actually discussing this with my sister not long ago, how moments from our childhood over 40 years ago feel like they are directly connected to the moment we're in now. It's hard to fully explain this feeling, words cant really do it justice. I like the DVD explanation, i.e. the entire film/story is there in its entirety, the beggining middle and end all at the same time, but we just choose to view it in sequence to create the illusion that it happens over time. I also have partial memories from the future, nothing concrete - more like reactions to people I've just met. So many times in my life I have thought someone I just met looked and seemed really familiar. Without exception, I have then gone on to get to know this person better, as if I already knew them because I got to know them in the future. All info present in the only moment that actually exists, now. I don't get 'spoilers' though, just feelings of recognition, familiarity - places aswell as people.

A great example has just occured to me. For years, maybe 30 years, I have had a recurring dream from time to time that I am wandering around a residential type area. In the dream the area and the route I walk is familiar although I don't feel fully 'there'. When awake I has no idea where this place was until last year. During the first lockdown I watched a lot of Jeff Berwick on his walks with Lucy, almost everyday he released a video and of course we were all stuck at home. After watching him walk the same route a few times around where he lives in Mexico I finally recognised the area from my dream - it was Jeff's neighbourhood. It was as if I had the memory of watching his walks early in my life, again all info is already there somewhere and maybe 'leaked' out a little in my dreams.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 16, 2021)

In the physical realm, time is measured by the motion of the sun for short periods and the 'heavens' for longer periods. This is natural as we can see the effect of this time on our physical bodies and in the physical world around us as it changes by the minute, hour, day, etc. So the motion of the heavens above us rules physical time, which seems to be the same today as when we were born.

Then another aspect is our perception of time. This is outside of the physical realm and is experienced by us on a 'spiritual' level, depending on our spiritual state of the moment, day, week, month, etc. A good example of this is how time seems longer or shorter during certain activities.

So what we are talking about here is the latter, our perception of time and as some have stated, overall human perception and activity can have an effect on the mass consciousness to create the phenomena of time speeding up or slowing down. I would say this depends on the lifestyle of the individual and how much he/she may be affected by the mass consciousness.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> No.



It may or not, but I certainly feel-- subjectively-- that time/world/conversation/being is out-of-joint. 

Discombobulation-- with or without a beer-- seems perversely normal. (And unbearable).

Every conversation-- except those streamlined by state/corporate discourse-- seem to require immense energy to maintain the human in it all. Despite all the static/interference/feelings of living a world that doesn't line up with itself, I'm very happy when I can yet connect with others.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

Who has a watch or clock from their grandparents or great grandparents which has gone out of sync with 2021 time?
We are appalling at figuring time out without a device of some sort to hand or in view calibrated to the artificial man made agreement of the length of a second as measured by the same devices.
For what its worth time only came on the scene when commerce did. Both are control measures that keep the overwhelming majority of humanity out of 'god mode' for want of a phrase.
The 365 calendar is the ultimate expression of this delusion we are born into as it is based on the artificial length of a second not the 'natural' changing length of day as decided by when it is light as opposed to dark.

As an aside we are equally appalling at estimating distances be they small or large. The reason is distance is tied to time in the controllers world knot.
Polynesians sing a song that guides them across the sea, well they did probably don't do it so much these days, from island to island with usually unerring accuracy. Aborigines and various other peoples around the world create stories and songs relating to physical objects plants blooming birds flocking etc to navigate without a watch compass or any other device.
We ourselves do it when we walk anywhere. We guess how long it may take but honestly we have no clue. We know the route as we have done it before. When someone stops and asks for directions we do not use the bloody clock to guide them we give them physical objects as the guide.

But theory is much more fascinating than dropping into our innate god mode and using what we were born with to live our lives in the practical physical tangible for many folks I get that. However as you may be able to tell I am not one of them. I put the theories into the practical wherever possible. So if this aside is too far aside for you dreamtime then delete it or let me know and I'll delete it.

Edit to add a missing k


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 17, 2021)

Personally, I'm struggling to see the stolen history relevance of the oh-so-cheerful OP. However, as it seems we are all rushing headlong into a biblical extermination event at an ever increasing rate, we won't have to put up with pandemics, green passports, blackouts, global warming or general tyranny for as long as we thought. Plus, while we are in the queue for the final judgement, we'll have the added bonus of 'knowing' that God really is the psychopath he was portrayed to be in the OT and that it was all true after all ...yippie.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Personally, I'm struggling to see the stolen history relevance of the oh-so-cheerful OP


Me too but when in Rome!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 18, 2021)

JohnNada said:


> I have an analog watch that I wear dail


Interestingly, when digital watches came out, I had three before I gave up on wearing them. Everyone of them would run for a day or so and then go blank.


alltheleaves said:


> As for _with increased age, life tends to become more repetitive and less exciting_, that depends on the individual, clearly.


Some days can be slow and some fast for everyone depending on what you're  doing. We've  all experienced the slow passing of time when bored  or working at a boring task. Yet if we're  very busy and focused it can fly by.
That seems to point out how it relates very much to how occupied our minds are in some cases, as @Sasyexa says perhaps a shift in consciousness is relative.

I also think it relates to how we are in the world, for instance spend some time living nomadic in a forest  and time remains consistent. When immersed in living within society and all that that entails, it can fluctuate. Worlds  within Worlds is my take on it.
In higher frequency levels such as the Astral World, Time is nonexistant along with the amazing fact you can be in two places at once. This seems to be consistent with night and day as in, I have astral traveled to places in my own country at night and it has also been night where I went to. On the other hand, I have gone from here at night to the opposite hemisphere and it has been daytime there.
Very interesting  thread Dreamtime.


Silent Bob said:


> people seemed to change into the type of person who accepts everything they're told by official sources


Very interesting  observation! I can't  think when it happened


JWW427 said:


> If time (an illusion) exists all at once---the past, present, and future---and is ever changing, then our perception of it may change with age & experience & wisdom. This theory makes a lot of sense for me, but why our perception changes I don't know.
> Perhaps as we grow older our vibration rate speeds up.
> This gets into the holographic universe theory, which says we are just beings of light, a frequency.
> Yes, 2012 was a big year for me waking up further.



but critical thinking definitely  disappeared seemingly overnight. I was putting it down to people's total immersion  in the satisfaction of the physical Self in our materialistic current world while also thinking it seems like a spell cast and a new reality created within the ordinary  one for the majority. 


JWW427 said:


> our perception of it may change with age & experience & wisdom.


It's  something more than age related though. The months and the last two years I find are speeding past and I like you have crossed the half a century mark. But in the last two weeks I have experienced one day where I had achieved so much I was quite shocked when I looked at a clock and it was 10:30 am as I thought  it must be close to 4pm. 
I remarked on this to someone nearby, and they also expressed the same sentiment. Within a week I had a day that felt like two days long. Admittedly it was pouring rain so I could do nothing but read books, but normally time vanishes for me when I read and this day seemed endless. 
It's  almost like months and years have speeded up but days can fluctuate. All age groups seem to be noticing this so something strange is afoot alright in my opinion.


Oracle said:


> some time living nomadic in a forest and time remains consistent. When immersed in living within society and all that that entails, it can fluctuate


On considering this further, I suppose in Nature one is automatically synced with the Sun as @Safranek said, but with artifical light after dark for most and all our distractions ,instead  of slipping into  contemplation  and then sleep,we  lose  that connectiveness.


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> It was also around this time that people seemed to change into the type of person who accepts everything they're told by official sources - before this people used to question a lot more in my experience. Almost as though a lot of real people were replaced by npcs. Before 2012 I used to have some great discussions with other scientists I worked with about various topics, from the global warming scam (most agreed back then) to the flu vaccines (we discussed the Cochrane collaboration and how the flu shot was pretty worthless and just a money maker for the pharma industry). When we had the swine flu thing in 2009 nobody fell for it, every scientist I knew thought it was just scaremongering as usual. Today the same people won't question global warming, vaccines or Covid and they're all wearing masks even though they know they are useless, they've fallen so far so fast!



Dreamtime:


> This is a good point. I had thought about the Occupy-Movement in this context as well. It was the last true bottom-up movement I can recall, and it was powerfully suppressed and diverted. Maybe when the energy of that movement fizzled out, it did something to the collective psyche? We also got smartphones shortly after, and the toxic social media giants became very powerful.
> 
> Bascially it feels like ever since 2011, everyone of us is fighting alone, as before there was at least a slight sense of connection left between people.



I have exactly the same sentiments about a big turnabout around 2011. I felt like something in society got turned upside down.  Previous to then I did not have any sense of being at odds with friends about anything political.  There was no stigma about questioning authority or having doubts about government.  We were brothers and sisters in arms, challenging injustice.

Then one day I woke up and found I had diverged from the previous unity I had been experiencing.  A hidden marxist element arose, SJW became the example to follow, climate change fears captured peoples minds, and a new acceptance of mainstream views took hold. Some kind of bifurcation happened.  I thought I was following a steady trajectory, but I saw almost all my friends get pulled into some kind of weird new "liberal" meme of intolerance.  They were being duped into holding views expressed by a revised mainstream media.  

At the time I couldn't understand what had happened, how everything seemed to have gotten off kilter.  Friends that previously had questioning minds started parroting mainstream media and were no longer having doubts.  As Silent Bob said, it was like part of these people's souls got truncated, or they became NPCs.  I distinctly sensed that the world had changed during that time, and it happened almost overnight.


----------



## Just (Nov 18, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> I know just what you mean about the last few years, in some ways feels like yesterday but also feels like a long time ago simultaneously. Very confusing feeling that I have noticed, especially since Covid started.
> 
> I have never had an NDE but funnily enough, especially over the last year or two, I have become increasingly aware that everything happens at the same time. I was actually discussing this with my sister not long ago, how moments from our childhood over 40 years ago feel like they are directly connected to the moment we're in now. It's hard to fully explain this feeling, words cant really do it justice. I like the DVD explanation, i.e. the entire film/story is there in its entirety, the beggining middle and end all at the same time, but we just choose to view it in sequence to create the illusion that it happens over time. I also have partial memories from the future, nothing concrete - more like reactions to people I've just met. So many times in my life I have thought someone I just met looked and seemed really familiar. Without exception, I have then gone on to get to know this person better, as if I already knew them because I got to know them in the future. All info present in the only moment that actually exists, now. I don't get 'spoilers' though, just feelings of recognition, familiarity - places aswell as people.
> 
> A great example has just occured to me. For years, maybe 30 years, I have had a recurring dream from time to time that I am wandering around a residential type area. In the dream the area and the route I walk is familiar although I don't feel fully 'there'. When awake I has no idea where this place was until last year. During the first lockdown I watched a lot of Jeff Berwick on his walks with Lucy, almost everyday he released a video and of course we were all stuck at home. After watching him walk the same route a few times around where he lives in Mexico I finally recognised the area from my dream - it was Jeff's neighbourhood. It was as if I had the memory of watching his walks early in my life, again all info is already there somewhere and maybe 'leaked' out a little in my dreams.


My daughter was put on an anti-depressant and for the year she was on it used to dream about the same town / city as if it was a place she knew very well. She told me some names of the places there and she tried looking them up but nothing. She’s recently come off the tablets and as soon as she did the recurring dreams stopped. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm clearly not of this world as I cannot recall anything that is year specific. Events stick for sure specific personal events like the births of my children, the deaths of my parents but I cannot recall the dates of my grandparents deaths nor do I recall where I was when the 9-11 Show was first broadcast, what year I sat and watched the moon landings 'live' on a black and white tellybox, where I was when 'the millennium' kicked over.

I've not noticed immediate changes within my circle of friends and acquaintances during any specific dated year or period of months. I've scared a fair few friends over the years with my answers to problems they deemed they needed a solution for as a result the circle of them has diminished rather a lot actually now I come to think about it. The diminishing took on a whole new level once the mask became fashionable in 2020 but there again I cannot pin down the month when that nonsense began.

I ditched mainstream print media sometime after leaving a job I had been doing since September 1977  (an event I recall) until either 1995 or 1996 another event I cannot recall! and I began employing myself (still cannot get my head around the madness that makes that phrase appear sensible). Telly box was still in use so I got a lot of news there and a radio was in use in my self employment time in real world retail and through into online retail.
With every change of situation school, employee, employee/employer, self unemployed the circle of friends changed dramatically. I still encounter the odd one from senior school days and one or two from primary school. Employed work none to speak of, retail, none and somewhere along the way towards the end of retailing days the telly went bye bye as the aerial wire corroded and the device it was attached to began leaking water.
A sign from the gods!!

Since then anything noteworthy in news terms comes from the world web, the human grapevine or where my attention takes me. I say takes me because it truly does take me as I notice I go through 'places' I have no inherent interest in and when I don't fight it or overthink it I usually get something interesting from the journey.

Point being I do not share any of the experiences others in this thread have had. This post is not to deride these experiences in any way shape of form. Theirs are as real to them as mine are to me. What I am seeing and have probably been fighting against in myself for a fair while is we are what we attend to.

Perhaps better put as I am what I attend to and so are we all hence the illusion of time is able to finagle its way in and hold attention in place. As in Neo's experience and Roddy's to use a film analogy, they seem quite popular amongst the contributors to this site.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 18, 2021)

Starman said:


> At the time I couldn't understand what had happened, how everything seemed to have gotten off kilter. Friends that previously had questioning minds started parroting mainstream media and were no longer having doubts. As Silent Bob said, it was like part of these people's souls got truncated, or they became NPCs. I distinctly sensed that the world had changed during that time, and it happened almost overnight.



This was so strange. I had a friend I was really looking up to. He was a hero/teacher personality to me. Between 2011 and 2014 something changed with him. He slowly became leftist and authoritarian, while before he despised those people. He became exactly what he had criticized all those years. By around 2014, the change was so complete, since then I can't recognize him anymore. Nowadays he is pro-covid measures and all that. To me it seems he has disappeared or got replaced to some extent.

For the first 1-2 years, I doubted my perception, and wondered what had changed in me that he acted so differently, but slowly I started to realize that it was him who changed. Nowadays he is collectivist, materialist, and nihilist.

Another thing I had thought over the years, is that the internet was full of interesting people back in 2010, but it seems empty now. As if a lot of them lost interest in these topics.


----------



## Akanah (Nov 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I'm clearly not of this world as I cannot recall anything that is year specific. Events stick for sure specific personal events like the births of my children, the deaths of my parents but I cannot recall the dates of my grandparents deaths nor do I recall where I was when the 9-11 Show was first broadcast, what year I sat and watched the moon landings 'live' on a black and white tellybox, where I was when 'the millennium' kicked over.


I remember coming out of my room and going into the living room and wondering why everyone was looking at a TV with a chimney and smoke. I asked them why they were looking at the TV and they told me something about a skyscraper that had collapsed. But I definitely didn't see a skyscraper on the TV, I saw a chimney with smoke. In my reality, 9/11 did not exist, so to speak.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Nov 20, 2021)

I get that perception of time has changed when one is having fun or doing drudgery, and as one gets older.....but I can't do as much in 1 hour as I used to. And I'm not elderly, I am still moving as fast as I used to.

For example: I used to set my alarm 30 minutes before work. I would hit snooze for 5 minutes, and leave the house at 5 minutes for the short drive to work. So 20 minutes to get ready--I would wash my hair, comb it, dress, put in my contacts, put on make-up, heat up a quick breakfast in the microwave, then eat while I checked a few websites (yahoo news, a deal of the day site, e-mail.....this was early 2000's) I can't do that today. In the same 20 minutes today, I comb my hair and dress (no contacts, no hair washing, no make-up), heat up a quick breakfast and eat while checking my phone messages.

Lunch at work is another good example, myself and co-workers would carpool and drive to a fast-food joint (often with long lines), buy lunch, sit down, and eat lunch, drive back to work.....all in 30 minutes. No way I could do that today. Now I bring my lunch, and after going to the bathroom and the work lunchroom, barely have time to scarf it down before running back to work.

Anything I used to do, now takes substantially longer.

This is what tells me time has changed, days have been shortened.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 22, 2021)

Saw this today thought it was relevant to this thread 

Hadith 1036 - Invoking Allah for Rain (Istisqaa) - Sahih Al-Bukhari - صحيح البخاري - Collection of Actions, Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم) including Kutub as-Sittah


> The Prophet (saws) said, "The Hour (Last Day) will not be established until (religious) knowledge will be taken away (by the death of religious learned men), earthquakes will be very frequent, *time will pass quickly*, afflictions will appear, murders will increase and money will overflow amongst you."


----------



## Akanah (Nov 27, 2021)

The mandela-effect itself seems to place events further into the past than they originally were. As a result, time seems to pass more quickly, although it is actually only overwritten.


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 28, 2021)

AgentOrange5 said:


> I get that perception of time has changed when one is having fun or doing drudgery, and as one gets older.....but I can't do as much in 1 hour as I used to. And I'm not elderly, I am still moving as fast as I used to.
> 
> For example: I used to set my alarm 30 minutes before work. I would hit snooze for 5 minutes, and leave the house at 5 minutes for the short drive to work. So 20 minutes to get ready--I would wash my hair, comb it, dress, put in my contacts, put on make-up, heat up a quick breakfast in the microwave, then eat while I checked a few websites (yahoo news, a deal of the day site, e-mail.....this was early 2000's) I can't do that today. In the same 20 minutes today, I comb my hair and dress (no contacts, no hair washing, no make-up), heat up a quick breakfast and eat while checking my phone messages.
> 
> ...


Same here, I like to take my time and used to allow myself 45 mins from getting out of bed to setting off for work. Now I need 90 mins and don't do anything extra! I recently tried to cut that down to 75 mins but found myself having to rush too much.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 8, 2021)

Here's something interesting I came across in a hardback I'm  reading that fits this thread . It's  in reference  to an astrophysicist named  Nikolai Aleksandrovich Kozyrev and his experiments on Time.


> "....after his return from the concentration camp, his main scientific interest became the theory of time. He devised brilliant experiments that enabled him to develop a complex theory of time, proving that time has a substantial nature. It has it's  own solidity which changes according to the configuration of the globe. Consequently, time is more solid or less solid at different points on the earth. Of course, it is completely impossible for us to detect this with our normal human abilities of perception, but his sophisticated apparatus was actually able to measure the differences. This proved his mathematical theories about how the substance of time could actually be changed....... Peculiar looking apparatus in the centre of the room. It is a tube made from a special combination of polished metals that act like a mirror. We have learned that this is one of the ways in which we can alter a person's perception of time. In ways we do not yet understand, the mirrors work to transform time and space for the person inside them. "


From the book, Entering The Circle by Olga Kharitidi.

Here's  a little more about him.


> The scientific activity of Nikolai Aleksandrovich Kozyrev was marked by two major achievements. This is the discovery of a new kind of physical interaction and the development of an original scientific picture of the world in which the passage of time appears as a physical process that ensures the maintenance of life in the universe.
> 
> According to his theory, celestial bodies (both planets and stars) are machines that produce energy, and time serves as the “raw material for processing”. By virtue of its special physical properties, it is able to prolong the activity and viability of an object: the longer an object exists, the more it acquires the ability to continue to exist.
> 
> This theory led him to study the physical properties of time and to establish a connection between time and energy, manifested in all celestial bodies, large and small, and resulting from the constant action of the universal “low-temperature source.” He tried to back up his theoretical studies with astronomical observations and a laboratory experiment. Thus arose the “theory of Kozyrev’s time”, which he first described in his book “Causal or asymmetric mechanics in linear approximation.”


Nikolay Kozyrev - Aether. Laboratory Of Aether Physics. Gravity Control
Since I ended up down a rabbithole this morning, I will also add this;


> Our understanding that SubQuantum aether activities are the basis all physical phenomena, all psychic phenomena, all "paranormal" phenomena, and all consciousness-related phenomena, becomes ever stronger.
> 
> From the infinite velocity information-transport point of view, since these infinitesimal entities are effectively "removed from time", they can perhaps be viewed as encompassing "All of Time", so that information, by way of the infinite velocity variety of the infinitesimals, can be injected from any point in history, to any point in history, easily resulting in many of the "unusual" time-related events which are arising during our observations of the Now. There are additional important "quantum matter" mechanisms which we will discuss later.
> 
> ...


The Substance of Ghost
Despite the article title, there is content relating to the mechanism of time inside.


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 9, 2021)

There is a lot to this idea, but I think it's much simpler to explain.
You are bored. It's 11am and your lunch break starts at noon. After half an hour, you look at the clock and it's 11.05.
Conversely, you are having fun at 11 o'clock, and 5 minutes later you look at the time and it's 11.30.
There's a lot of truth to that old cliche, 'Time flies when you're having fun'.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 9, 2021)

I think we are all low on energy.

"Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look upon the earth beneath: for the heavens shall vanish away like smoke, and the earth shall wax old like a garment, "

The earth is where we get our energy, and it's loosing its life force. 

So we don't move as quickly, and there's a grand solar minimum here, so we are cold and tired. 

It changed around 2011 for sure. I am making a video about what I think is the cause of this change - for a new YouTube channel. 

Hopefully it will be done soon, but I am so low on energy it's hard to be creative


----------



## Septimus (Dec 15, 2021)

As mentioned earlier, I believe the passage of time and/or the perception of it may be influenced by our exposure to digital screens. There were some significant changes, starting around 2009 when digital projectors in movie theaters became the norm. Before then, we had film projectors and even movies shot digitally would still have to be converted into film. The difference in feeling was very apparent to me; the digital felt like something was missing. Soulless even.

In addition, around 2010, everyone started replacing their old analog televisions for 1080p flat screen LCDs. Previously, the people who owned these and plasmas were niche and certainly not the majority. And then by about 2012, most people owned a smartphone.

Sidenote:
Coincidentally, this was the same time I started developing visual snow / noise in my vision. I speculate that digital imagery is pure to a fault; that it is an abstraction and not real. Our eyes gradually compensate by adding in noise, which before was naturally-occurring in old films and analog television.

So there is a correlation with the dates mentioned and the adoption of these new technologies. The black monolith in 2001: A Space Odyssey is a good representation of the societal impact of these digital screens. In terms of methology, I speculate that there is a mind control mechanism involved. Perhaps the refresh rate, colors and frequencies emitted are able to greatly influence us and our perception of time in comparison to moving pictures of old.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 16, 2021)

Septimus said:


> As mentioned earlier, I believe the passage of time and/or the perception of it may be influenced by our exposure to digital screens. There were some significant changes, starting around 2009 when digital projectors in movie theaters became the norm. Before then, we had film projectors and even movies shot digitally would still have to be converted into film. The difference in feeling was very apparent to me; the digital felt like something was missing. Soulless even.
> 
> In addition, around 2010, everyone started replacing their old analog televisions for 1080p flat screen LCDs. Previously, the people who owned these and plasmas were niche and certainly not the majority. And then by about 2012, most people owned a smartphone.
> 
> ...


Well now, funny you should say that for I was just reading this article.


> A color vision circuit for non-image-forming vision in the primate retina," published in Current Biology, identifies a cell in the retina, which plays an important role in signaling our brain centers that regulate circadian rhythms, boost alertness, help memory and cognitive function, and elevate mood.
> 
> These effects have been attributed to a pigment in the eye called melanopsin, which is sensitive to blue light, but researchers say cone photoreceptors are a thousand times more sensitive to light than melanopsin.
> 
> The cone photoreceptor inputs to the circadian circuity respond to short wavelength blue light, but they also respond strongly to long wavelength oranges and yellows and contrasting light uniquely demonstrated at *sunrise and sunset* .The Two Best Times To Look At The Sun


But what I really came here to add was this; 


> the French scholar *Alain Danielou* explains that the length of a moment is established by the rhythms of consciousness that perceive it:​
> 
> 
> > "It is energy, by producing vibratory waves having direction and length, that will give birth to the rhythms whose perceptions will create the dimension of time, the measure of space, and at the same time the structures of matter… For man, the perception of the dimension of time is determined by his vital rhythms, his heartbeat…"​
> ...


Cycles of Time - The Kali Yuga and Time as a Function of Consciousness


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 3, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Dolores Cannon talks about this as well.



Just realized I shared an incomplete video of her. Here she talks about time speeding up:


_View: https://youtu.be/_so32VcEtDE?t=140_


----------



## Gold (May 8, 2022)

This begs the question: are we aging faster too?
I've seen someone here talk about someone remarking they hadn't aged a bit after encountering some strange time phenomenons but iff the issue is electromagnet and aetherial in nature I would imagine our aging could be impacted too.


----------



## Oracle (Aug 21, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> My personal experience was that the biggest noticable change in time perception happened somewhere between 2012 and 2015. Of course this could be only me and entirely subjective.


It's taken me half an hour to find this comment,I've just watched a video where a guy says it was 2011.

For context you need to start at 23 minutes,but he actually doesn't get to answering the question of what moment the change happened until 28:30 minutes.
He is speaking of the moment of change with regard to Ireland and names 2011, amongst other Irish focused events, as being when the queen of  England and the president of America visited Ireland.

I am still having trouble posting comments at sh so my apologies for not adding more information, you will need to watch the 3 or so minutes from that point on.
He's not saying specifically that time speeded up, but that it was in that year that we entered the state of change we are now in.


_View: https://rumble.com/v1dzaqf-john-waters-public-meeting-leixlip-28-july-2022.html_

Directly on topic,I actually believe time has speeder up even faster, almost double, since this thread was first posted!


----------

